# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  My D. leucomelas tadpoles

## Happy Frog

Here are my first four Leuc tadpoles five days after they broke out of their jelly.  For the first three days I kept them in the taller half of a petri dish then moved them over to these 16 oz. deli cups.  In case anyone is curious or following my tadpole's development.

----------


## Lynn

Happy Frog,
Congrats ! On your leucs.
And who is the cute tortoise? A female Russian ?

----------


## Sherry

So cute!!! And is that a Sulcata Tortoise I see?

----------


## Happy Frog

Good heavens!!! I wanted that picture in my album here on the forum but I somehow transferred it to the page with the other pics.  I can't removed it although it's no biggy that it's here.

Yes, it's my 15 year old female Sulcata Tortoise.

----------


## DartEd

Great pics. Congrats on the tads. Nice tortoise.   How're the tads doing these days.

----------


## Happy Frog

> Great pics. Congrats on the tads. Nice tortoise. How're the tads doing these days.


They are all doing great. I've got about 24 of them. They seem to be growing exponentially every day. No loses and the the first batch of four are huge. Here are a few pics...



I quit looking for eggs and pulling for now. I've just got too many tads to take care. It will give the males a chance to do the whole natural thing. I've gone into their enclosure and put large water bottle caps in various places so they can have a shallow pool to deposit the tads.

My biggest worry is when they start morphing, getting the back then front legs. Every night I try and read up about that. Supposedly that's the most critical time in their care.

Yeah, my tortoise is sweet. Here in central CA the weather is already warm(80's) and I've shut down all the heat sources in her enclosure. It's still dropping down into the fifties at night but she can take that.

----------


## DartEd

That's awesome.  I'm glad everything is great. They look good.

----------


## Happy Frog

I forgot to update the development my Leuc tadpoles here on Frog Forum.  They're almost ready to crawl up on dry land.

----------


## Lynn

> I forgot to update the development my Leuc tadpoles here on Frog Forum.  They're almost ready to crawl up on dry land.


Good for you
They look great!

----------


## Heather

Great job!  :Smile:  They're so cute! Love the tortoise too  :Smile: .

----------


## Happy Frog

> Great job!  They're so cute! Love the tortoise too .


Thanks.  As soon as I get a chance one of these weekends I'm going to try and fill out my account profile and load up some more pictures of her along with some of my other animals.  I belong to about half a dozen pet animal forums and I normally only spend enough time reading or asking questions.

----------


## Heather

Sounds great! Can't wait to see  :Smile: .

----------


## DartEd

Congrats on the morph out. Such a satisfying feeling.

----------

